# Help identifying old framing slick chisel



## woodywoodwood (Mar 16, 2017)

I picked this up yesterday. Very cool old framing slick. I have not been able to identify any makers marks or logos yet. I will be removing the rust later this evening but I am looking for any advice or input on identifying/dating the chisel. 
2 1/2" wide, about 26" long, walnut handle…...appreciate any input!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Soak the blade in Evaporust then look for markings.

I have a Reliance (pre-Greenlee) chisel similar to that. Mine is bevelled. I can't tell about yours.


----------



## woodywoodwood (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks Ocelot! Blade is soaking as we speak. It is an oval back



> Soak the blade in Evaporust then look for markings.
> 
> I have a Reliance (pre-Greenlee) chisel similar to that. Mine is bevelled. I can t tell about yours.
> 
> - Ocelot


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Short of uncovering a makers mark, there's not likely to be a way to identify it, but I suppose anything is possible. When it comes out of the evaporust you may be able to identify the line between the high carbon steel lamination and the rest, and you may be able to identify a line or ridge in the socket that would show it was hand forged. Those bits of information can help date it, but not something I can put numbers to.


----------



## woodywoodwood (Mar 16, 2017)

Here are some pictures after being cleaned up. No makers mark, just some hand tapped initials from a previous owner. The styling of the handle looks like it could be a James Swan? see link-> http://www.ebay.com/itm/james-swan-extra-slick-timber-chisel-3-wood-tool-boat-/290490800164

No line or ridge in the socket but you can clearly see the lamination line in the blade


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice job on the cleanup.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Can we see the other side of it?

A closeup of both sides of the blade (no handle) would be nice.


----------



## woodywoodwood (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks Tim!



> Nice job on the cleanup.
> 
> - Tim


----------

